# Which are the good magics, and which ones should be avoided?



## n00bCube (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm after an 8 panel one.

Also, are Kaiyue magics any good?


----------



## JackJ (Mar 20, 2011)

All magics should be avoided.


----------



## Krible (Mar 20, 2011)

I use Ghosthand and it works great


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 20, 2011)

I have an original one and its good, but I have nothing to compare it too.


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 20, 2011)

You learn ZBLL on the Ghosthand faster than the cube twist.


----------



## Erzz (Mar 20, 2011)

Is there even a difference besides size for the tiles, and maybe breaking-affinity for the strings?


----------



## AustinReed (Mar 20, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> You learn ZBLL on the Ghosthand faster than the cube twist.


 
I prefer Roux+CMLL on my Lingao. That's just me.


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 21, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> I prefer Roux+CMLL on my Lingao. That's just me.


KCLL+Roux is my main. Just saying it is easier to learn ZBLL on GhostHand


----------



## AustinReed (Mar 21, 2011)

Easy to learn ZBLL? Are you kidding? I started off with Petrus on my Lingao. Turns out Lingao is good at blockbuilding.


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 21, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Easy to learn ZBLL? Are you kidding? I started off with Petrus on my Lingao. Turns out Lingao is good at blockbuilding.


 
It takes 6 less months to learn ZBLL on ghosthand over cube twist.
For sure, I love the lingao's M slices<3
Rubik brand magic isn't that bad at 8355


----------



## AustinReed (Mar 21, 2011)

Rubik's brand isn't that bad at CFOP either after you mod the edges.


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 21, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Rubik's brand isn't that bad at CFOP either after you mod the edges.


 
But who wants to CFOP a magic :fp


----------



## AustinReed (Mar 21, 2011)

Thom.


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 21, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Thom.


 
I thought he didn't do magic?
-1 cookie Thom


----------



## maggot (Mar 21, 2011)

i typically cage my mastermagics. but regular magics i typically pull a stachu and make up my own method and generate the algs as im solving it. but, its hard to do this on a storebought. its better on a lingao. cage is best on the ghosthand.


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 21, 2011)

maggot said:


> i typically cage my mastermagics. but regular magics i typically pull a stachu and make up my own method and generate the algs as im solving it. but, its hard to do this on a storebought. its better on a lingao. cage is best on the ghosthand.


 
At my last competition I almost got a DNF on magic, sometimes its hard to plan out a FULL cage solve with no inspection.


----------



## Vinny (Mar 21, 2011)

Call me weird, but I think the parity is smoother on a storebought.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Mar 21, 2011)

They are starting this again....


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 21, 2011)

Vinny said:


> Call me weird, but I think the parity is smoother on a storebought.


 
Yeah it does seem smother, but I seem to perform the parity faster on the cubetwist.
We should make a poll thread on what method they use for Magic?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 21, 2011)

You know what I do, I uses the God's Algorithum on magic. I find the Rubik's brand with LingAou Gold strings to be the best.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 22, 2011)

Noobs. Go color neutral. ZBLL is so much easier to learn on magic if you do.

Eric finished it in a few months. Was easy.


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 22, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Noobs. Go color neutral. ZBLL is so much easier to learn on magic if you do.
> 
> Eric finished it in a few months. Was easy.


 
Yeah, the last thread that turned into something like this, I did learn ZBLL much faster on the GHOSTHAND magic. Cubetwist just takes so much longer to learn on.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 22, 2011)

what's a good method on solving a scrambled magic? TAP isn't that efficient.


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 22, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> You know what I do, I uses the God's Algorithum on magic. I find the Rubik's brand with LingAou Gold strings to be the best.


 
LOLLIAR GODS ALGORITHM IS TOO HARD FOR A HUMAN TO DO


----------



## MagicYio (Mar 22, 2011)

Am I the only one who solves with Ortega? It works really well on my '86 Rubik's.


----------



## hic2482w (Mar 22, 2011)

MagicYio said:


> Am I the only one who solves with Ortega? It works really well on my '86 Rubik's.


 
I use SOAP for magics. I also like the original Rubik's magics because there is little to no overshooting. Good for Multibld. So far i'm at 2. Does anyone have a good magic Multibld technique they can share?


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 22, 2011)

I take out the pieces and cheat on my magic...


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 22, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I take out the pieces and cheat on my magic...


Only problem with that method is that it takes too long


----------



## MagicYio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> Only problem with that method is that it takes too long


 
Second problem is the judges. They are pretty good at seeing if you are cheating or not. Or I just get the wrong judges.


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 23, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> Only problem with that method is that it takes too long


 
Not if you're me


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 23, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Not if you're me


 
What about your judge problem?


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 23, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> What about your judge problem?


 
*sigh* There is not problem, _Not if you're me_

EDIT: JK, I tell the judge that the dude next to me got the WR, he looks away, I do my thing and get the real WR =P


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 23, 2011)

I don't know what the difference could be between them all. I used a 1986 Rubik's to set the 0.94 NR.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 23, 2011)

My storebought gets corner twists.


----------



## EricReese (Mar 23, 2011)

All kidding aside, legit what brand magics are popular? I am about to buy a magic and MM for upcoming comp.


----------



## Vinny (Mar 23, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I take out the pieces and cheat on my magic...


 
I peel the stickers off and put them back on!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 23, 2011)

Cubetwist. *sigh*. Ask IRL..


----------



## MEn (Mar 23, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Cubetwist. *sigh*. Ask IRL..


 
What ever brand your magic was.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 23, 2011)

I use Rubik's.


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 24, 2011)

Vinny said:


> I peel the stickers off and put them back on!


 
dat's junk


----------

